# I'm new on here! Hello! (Pics)



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello everyone, just thought I'd say hello.

I've been coming on here for a few months now but todays the day I've actually signed up and started posting.

Ever since I first saw a TT back in early 2000 I've loved them, and about eight months ago I finally bought one. I love it!

Thought I'd include a few pics I took back in the summer:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice. Love that interior [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome!

Nice to see another V6 owner!

Car looks 8)

Never seen one in that colour (unless its the screen on my PC), it looks like a cross between bronze and silver??

Saj


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah, I'd be interested to know the colour too?


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, yeah I'm really pleased with her

The colour is Atlus Grey Metalic and the interior's silver leather.

I saw another TT in that colour about six months before I bought it and thought it was really nice. Only seen a couple of others the same colour.

It's very similar to Avus silver, which is also really nice, but avus is slightly more blue, this is more greyish with a slight hint of bronze.

The photos are actually a pretty good match


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome nice looking TT now all you need to do is join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

TTOC membership coming soon - I want that sticker in my window!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi RichDean, Welcome to TTF, I prefer Red, but a still a nice looking TT. Would have chosen a 3.2 if they had been avail in 2001.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

RichDean said:


> Hello everyone, just thought I'd say hello.
> 
> I've been coming on here for a few months now but todays the day I've actually signed up and started posting.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous car.... nothing better than a can of V6 growl....


----------

